# 2.5 engine oil leak



## karfrik (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,finally got me an 08 Rabbit.Not my first VW by the way...been in the VW car seen since the early 80's with a 71 Super Beetle,,71 Porsche 914,couple of early Rabbit GTI's(83-84),88 Golf GTI 16V,89 2dr Jetta Wolfsburg edition then took a "family" break until couple weeks ago. 
So heres my problem,noted the 08 Rabbit was/is leaking engine oil so cleaned the engine and undercarriage last week in order to start tracing it.Today lifted the car to check where the leak is coming from and noted its coming from somewhere right above the starter,tried my best to find where from without taking anything apart as was short on time.So can anyone pinpoint whats above the starter that its prone to leak?.......Good or bad news?....Thanks in advance,Albert


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I had an oil leak above the starter. I took it to the dealer and they told me its coming from the vacuum pump.


----------



## karfrik (Sep 20, 2012)

Trua said:


> I had an oil leak above the starter. I took it to the dealer and they told me its coming from the vacuum pump.


 Did they get to fix it?...if so what they did to fix it? replace vacuum pump?...was your leak a constant one,dripping all the time?....thanks for your reply!!...lmk,Albert


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I was losing 1 quart of oil a month. The engine is not the original. It was replaced by the the insurance company. So the insurance is paying for the repair since it has a 1yr warrenty. It's costing them around $1000 for repair since the dealer told me that the transmission has to be removed to change the pump.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

The vacuum pump is very common to leak on the 2.5L. I work at Lee Myles Transmission and probably every one we've done a transmission on has/had a leaking vacuum pump. The transmission DOES NOT have to be removed, but it is in a very tight area. Don't remember what the total cost is, but we normally suggest replacement since we're right in that area.


----------



## karfrik (Sep 20, 2012)

anteramk5jetta said:


> The vacuum pump is very common to leak on the 2.5L. I work at Lee Myles Transmission and probably every one we've done a transmission on has/had a leaking vacuum pump. The transmission DOES NOT have to be removed, but it is in a very tight area. Don't remember what the total cost is, but we normally suggest replacement since we're right in that area.


 And this vacuum pump goes inside the transmission housing then,right?...and if it leaks the oil is suppose to run out of where?....im asking cause my car oil leas comes/runs down from outside the trans cover facing the radiator/front of the car.Thanks a lot for your info and picture,gonna keep digging into it!!


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Its on above the transmission, near the throttle body and intake. When they leak its usually in the area you described, and sometimes will look as if it's leaking from the bellhousing which is between the transmission and engine


----------



## karfrik (Sep 20, 2012)

anteramk5jetta said:


> Its on above the transmission, near the throttle body and intake. When they leak its usually in the area you described, and sometimes will look as if it's leaking from the bellhousing which is between the transmission and engine


 thanks again....


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

anteramk5jetta said:


> Its on above the transmission, near the throttle body and intake. When they leak its usually in the area you described, and sometimes will look as if it's leaking from the bellhousing which is between the transmission and engine


Great post! Came looking for my oil leak, left satisfied (except for having to fix a vac pump :banghead


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

How many miles does the vacuum pump start having a leaking issue? 

Mine is the 06 2.5 so it's probably more prone to problems than 07 and 08+


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

anteramk5jetta said:


> Its on above the transmission, near the throttle body and intake. When they leak its usually in the area you described, and sometimes will look as if it's leaking from the bellhousing which is between the transmission and engine


 
Just acquired an '06 Jetta w/ auto trans. which seems to have this problem. Oil is leaking from a small hole at bottom of the bell housing, but not down the outside of the trans. 

Is it the pump itself that usually is leaking?... Requiring replacement? Or is it a seal that needs to be replaced? 

My repair manual should be here any day, but looking for some heads up advice from anyone who has done this repair. 

Thanks


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Old thread, but is this vacuum pump leak issue specific to auto trans cars? I think I've read of issues only with auto trans cars... 

On a related note, friend of mine had an '07 Jetta auto and I'm pretty sure it had a vacuum pump peak and it wasn't expensive at all to fix; I assume that meant they didn't have to remove the trans.


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

Spoke to tech at the dealership. The pump can be replaced w/o removing the trans., but you have to disassemble the pump to fit in the tight space. The dealer won't do it that way. Quoted price: $1100. 

I have a lead on someone who says he can do it for $300 if I buy the pump. Exploring that possibility.


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a pretty easy job, takes about an hour $300 is a lot for a side job type deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

vdubtech398 said:


> It's a pretty easy job, takes about an hour $300 is a lot for a side job type deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Easy job - without removing the trans?


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

For me super easy, for the average person I would say challenging but definitely doable. If i did it for a side job I'd probly charge 150 maybe 200 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

if you take that pump apart it will make noise if not done correct you dont have to removed the trans but you have to loose up the bolt and loose the tc bolts and split the trans a little and it will come out


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

^No you do not have to loosen any trans bolts. Remove shift cable and range sensor, disassemble vac pump 4 bolts. Remove internals of pump remove pump. Re install reverse order. Carefully install the new pump. Try not to pop the seal out. Use rtv on seal if you choose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Thought I'd add a little info since I just read the Bentley section on the 2.5L vacuum pump:

The vac pump is only on the auto trans 2.5L cars; the manuals use intake manifold vacuum.

The removal/installation instructions in the Bentley manual say it's a simple three-step process that doesn't require trans removal, or even loosening the trans bolts. The Bentley has you removing the pump and pump bracket together.


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

vdubtech398 said:


> ^No you do not have to loosen any trans bolts. Remove shift cable and range sensor, disassemble vac pump 4 bolts. Remove internals of pump remove pump. Re install reverse order. Carefully install the new pump. Try not to pop the seal out. Use rtv on seal if you choose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, vdubtech398
After reading your posts and comparing the Chilton manual pics with the car, I'm confident I can do this myself. 
But I still would like to know if the leak typically requires the replacement of the whole pump or is it your experience that it's usually just the seal/gasket that needs replacing. 
Obviously, I'd prefer to buy a $13 gasket as opposed to a $300 pump.


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

Usually the leak is coming from the vacuum pump cover not the metal gasket that meets with the block. I don't think you can get the rubber gasket between the vac pump and cover separately. If the leak is coming from the metal gasket that meets the block then ya just do that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

vdubtech398 said:


> Usually the leak is coming from the vacuum pump cover not the metal gasket that meets with the block. I don't think you can get the rubber gasket between the vac pump and cover separately. If the leak is coming from the metal gasket that meets the block then ya just do that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate all the help. 
Thanks a bunch,
Wes


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll try replacing the rubber gasket first.

Found it here:
http://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts/WC/18277-01169940.html?


----------



## 07jettaW (May 27, 2013)

I am getting the same leak on my 07 jetta but it is a 5 speed. Dropped a drop or 2 a night now is doing quite a bit. Anything else in that area above the starter that would leak??


----------



## 07jettaW (May 27, 2013)

I found it, its a plate with 4 hex screws facing the driver side kind of below the throttle body. What is this so I know what gasket to get


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

07jettaW said:


> I found it, its a plate with 4 hex screws facing the driver side kind of below the throttle body. What is this so I know what gasket to get


The manual transmission cars don't have a vacuum pump.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

mhjett said:


> Old thread, but is this vacuum pump leak issue specific to auto trans cars? I think I've read of issues only with auto trans cars...
> 
> On a related note, friend of mine had an '07 Jetta auto and I'm pretty sure it had a vacuum pump peak and it wasn't expensive at all to fix; I assume that meant they didn't have to remove the trans.


I just had mine done on my 08. I paid a private shop around $550 to do it. Hopefully I didn't overpay by too much.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

mhjett said:


> The manual transmission cars don't have a vacuum pump.


I have an 07 rabbit 5spd and it has a vacuum pump. Dealer replaced it 6 month ago due to a leak.


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

Fauxre said:


> I'll try replacing the rubber gasket first.
> 
> Found it here:
> http://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts/WC/18277-01169940.html?


Turns out this is the metal gasket between pump and block not the rubber seal on the back plate of pump. 
Before I order a new pump, I've removed the back plate and sealed it back in place with some rtv. Several test drives later, it seems to have stopped the leak and the brakes are operating perfectly

However, at the end of the last test drive the engine light came on and it now sounds like I'm running on 4 cylinders. No rest for the weary.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Trua said:


> I have an 07 rabbit 5spd and it has a vacuum pump. Dealer replaced it 6 month ago due to a leak.


Weird, I swear the Bentley manual says only automatics have a vacuum pump and manuals use manifold vacuum.



jaysvw said:


> I just had mine done on my 08. I paid a private shop around $550 to do it. Hopefully I didn't overpay by too much.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Jay, is your Rabbit a stick?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Just check alldatadiy and it say

Due to installation conditions, the transmission must be removed on vehicles with a automatic transmission.


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

Trans does not need to be removed ^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

I had my vacuum pump out of my rabbit w/ 5spd when I did the timing chain. The seal between the pump and the engine is what is leaking for me. 3 bolts hold the pump on and you DO NOT have to remove the trans or any trans bolts.


be sure to have plenty of rags under the pump or be ready to throw some in there fast. oil was accumulated in the tube going to the brake booster. Also when the pump is pulled out, it likes to dump oil when you try to maneuver it around parts to get it out.


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

vdubtech398 said:


> Usually the leak is coming from the vacuum pump cover not the metal gasket that meets with the block. I don't think you can get the rubber gasket between the vac pump and cover separately...





Fauxre said:


> ... Before I order a new pump, I've removed the back plate and sealed it back in place with some rtv. Several test drives later, it seems to have stopped the leak and the brakes are operating perfectly...


It's been six weeks and about 1200 miles since performing this repair. Not a single drop of oil on the garage floor. I'd encourage anyone with this leak to try RTV first. The plate is easy to get to, and I used about 35 cents worth of sealer.:thumbup:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

what about your check engine light and running on 4 cylinders issue?


----------



## Fauxre (Jul 18, 2011)

Degreased and power washed the engine bay after repair. Got a little water between the #5 spark plug and coil. Dried it out and all is good again. Replaced the coil pack and plug just to be safe.


----------



## dmtx01 (Jul 31, 2013)

*what is the part number?*

My mechanic isn't showing in his computer this part.

thanks!


----------



## NothingLasts1987 (Sep 23, 2013)

Would this be similar on a 2010 Jetta 2.5? The engine has 118,300 miles on it and has a slow oil leak.


----------



## ihasmiata? (Aug 3, 2013)

Put my car on the lift at work to get a look at where I was having a possible oil leak. And this seems to be a pretty big possiblity. The front of my motor, and oil pan were soaked with oil. Cleaned it, and driving it around for a few days to get a better idea when I go back to look.

Is there any sort of block off plate, or delete kit for the vacuum pump? I want to stay I've seen one or read about it. But I'm having no luck searching this time around.


----------



## FreshSide (Dec 19, 2013)

*vacuum pump replaced?*

you get the vacuum pump replaced? By yourself or another place


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i just replaced one on an 06 rabbit, if it had been my car i think i would have verified the oil leak was from the oring of the outer plate (it was also loosing vacuum) and tried just sealing the plate again with rtv. but since it was a customer replacing the pump was how they choose to approach it. disassembly and reassembly are the only way to do this while leaving the transmission (auto only, manual is 15 min job) in place but it works fine and the only takes about an hour.


----------



## joehayes3839 (Jan 2, 2014)

i just did the RTV sealent on the back plate and it seemed to fix my oil leak so far i have 50 miles and no oil leaking


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

rommeldawg said:


> i just replaced one on an 06 rabbit, if it had been my car i think i would have verified the oil leak was from the oring of the outer plate (it was also loosing vacuum) and tried just sealing the plate again with rtv. but since it was a customer replacing the pump was how they choose to approach it. disassembly and reassembly are the only way to do this while leaving the transmission (auto only, manual is 15 min job) in place but it works fine and the only takes about an hour.


That's good to know in case I ever have to do mine down the road - that you can do it on an auto trans car without removing the trans. So you just disassemble the pump in order to get it off and on?


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

mhjett said:


> Jay, is your Rabbit a stick?


It's the auto. So I think the part was something like $250 and about $300 in labor. I'm almost 100% certain the transmission didn't have to come out, but the mechanic said it was a total b*tch to replace and he does nothing but work on VWs for a living.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## eboal (Aug 13, 2015)

*Fingers Crossed*

Old thread but it made sense to me. Just picked up a 2008 Beetle for my daughter 85K miles. It has an oil leak and this thread pretty much might be the fix.
I had to change air filter today so removed the entire air box and was able to remove end plate on vacuum pump and reseal.
I'll let you know in a week or so to see if this did the trick.
Thank you, great post, great forum. You may have saved me 1200 bucks!
Al


----------



## Andre876 (Dec 6, 2015)

Woow, I have a 07 rabbit and I hav the exact same problem, would u mind posting a video are somting demostrating how you fix the problem.


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm having the same issue with the leak. Is this something that can help with the leak

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Spulen-2.5L-Brake-Vacuum-Pump-Delete-Kit.html


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

EcuaDUBinFL said:


> I'm having the same issue with the leak. Is this something that can help with the leak
> 
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Spulen-2.5L-Brake-Vacuum-Pump-Delete-Kit.html



or 

http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...ockoff-plate-for-mk5-6-2-5-5-cylinder-engines


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7249195-Vacuum-Pump-DIY-Video

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6965407-DIY-The-first-ever-guide-to-replacing-the-2-5L-vacuum-pump-WITHOUT-special-tools-or-dropping-the-trans&highlight=vacuum+pump

Both helpful threads


----------



## Big frisch auto service (11 mo ago)

Fauxre said:


> Just acquired an '06 Jetta w/ auto trans. which seems to have this problem. Oil is leaking from a small hole at bottom of the bell housing, but not down the outside of the trans.
> 
> Is it the pump itself that usually is leaking?... Requiring replacement? Or is it a seal that needs to be replaced?
> 
> ...


Sounds like this would be your main seal not the pump, the pump is on the outside of the trans. Also for others trying to figure out this leak, you dont neccesarily HAVE to replace the pump, alot of times it's just the pump cover gasket that is leaking and takes little effort and time to replace. Hope this helps.


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

I replaced the leaking seal on the driver side of my vacuum pump, only to find that I had other leaks from the vacuum pump: backside gasket and o-ring on vacuum line to the brake booster. After doing some research, I found that the vacuum pump is not even needed for vacuum to the brake booster. Check the link below. I removed the vacuum pump and filled the empty port with an IE (Integrated Engineering) Blocking Plate. Then I sourced the vacuum from the line going from the N80 valve to the throttle body. Total investment was less than $60 and I will never have to do it again. The brakes perform exactly as before. I'm a DIY guy and if I can do it, anyone can. By the way, there is no more parasitic power loss from the engine, either. 









DIY: 2.5L MKV Vacuum Pump Delete


Items purchased: IE plate: $73.00 (shipped) 5/16" ID fuel line (2 foot): $3.00 (local) Universal Tee: $5.00 (local) Clamps: $4.00 (local) I removed this the other night while doing a transmission swap: You can remove the pump without removing the transmission. Google search it to find the...




www.volkswagenownersclub.com


----------



## Big frisch auto service (11 mo ago)

Boomer Guy said:


> I replaced the leaking seal on the driver side of my vacuum pump, only to find that I had other leaks from the vacuum pump: backside gasket and o-ring on vacuum line to the brake booster. After doing some research, I found that the vacuum pump is not even needed for vacuum to the brake booster. Check the link below. I removed the vacuum pump and filled the empty port with an IE (Integrated Engineering) Blocking Plate. Then I sourced the vacuum from the line going from the N80 valve to the throttle body. Total investment was less than $60 and I will never have to do it again. The brakes perform exactly as before. I'm a DIY guy and if I can do it, anyone can. By the way, there is no more parasitic power loss from the engine, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is good info, thanks for sharing! I dont think I have much of a leak right now if at all but I'm just waiting for it to happen, suppose I'll order up everything I need so its sitting on the shelf when its time!


----------



## Boomer Guy (Mar 26, 2021)

Big frisch auto service said:


> This is good info, thanks for sharing! I dont think I have much of a leak right now if at all but I'm just waiting for it to happen, suppose I'll order up everything I need so its sitting on the shelf when its time!


If you follow the videos on how to remove the vacuum pump for repair, you can use those steps and just replace the vacuum pump with the blocking plate. The manual transmission is easier because of clearance; the auto transmission has an obstacle but not that big of a deal. I watched different videos, wrote down the steps, gathered the tools and took my time. I think the whole job was a couple of hours after all of my prep. You don't have to raise the car, drain any fluids or anything complicated. Just be patient and do your homework first. I did the job last year and the car has performed flawlessly with no change in the brakes or pedal at all. Leave it to German engineers to take something simple and make it complicated.
Note that the Mini Cooper also has a vacuum pump which cannot be deleted (as far as I know) and that it can lead to a complete engine failure when it dies. Be glad that you have a VW instead of a BMW product. 
My 2008 Rabbit has 155K miles and performs flawlessly; the little electrical quirks on the door locks, I can do without. But, I digress. I love my Rabbit!


----------

